

Show HN: Highlight (for automatically highlighting website content) - dstein64
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/highlight/dnkdpcbijfnmekbkchfjapfneigjomhh

======
dstein64
Here's the source code:
[https://github.com/dstein64/highlight](https://github.com/dstein64/highlight)

And a corresponding blog post: [http://www.dannyadam.com/blog/2015/04/article-
highlighter/](http://www.dannyadam.com/blog/2015/04/article-highlighter/)

